# Uber Whatsit #120



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kathyt (Oct 27, 2012)

spray foam insulation


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2012)

Soap


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2012)

Pumpkin guts.


----------



## pictureperfekt (Oct 27, 2012)

oh that's easy... its a sea scallop sprinkled with salt.  Come on Sparky try something obscure for a change:sillysmi:.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Pumpkin


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Candy corn


----------



## Heitz (Oct 29, 2012)

pumpkin puree!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Oct 29, 2012)

It kind of looks like fat...


----------



## Dao (Oct 29, 2012)

Your skin.   I knew it, your bro is Hulk.  He is green and you are orange.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm, so not soap OR chicken fat?? (scary, btw, that soap and chicken fat would be good guesses for the SAME thing...)

What about some type of adhesive? Or a bi-section of a gumdrop?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 29, 2012)

orange Starburst


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it wrong that all these macro shots remind me of food?  I'm going with an orange peel.


----------



## nmoody (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks frozen to me.

Maybe popsicle of some sort?


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2012)

rubber ball


----------



## snowbear (Oct 29, 2012)

raw fish?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## mikefisher1304 (Oct 30, 2012)

orange sherbet or the inside of a orange


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

It is a food.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

Banana....a very ripe one at that...


----------



## kathyt (Oct 31, 2012)

orange peel, laffy taffy, or salt water taffy?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 31, 2012)

chicken breast


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

Salmon


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn.  Now I'm hungry....... well, off to the kitchen!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 31, 2012)

shrimp or crab meat


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2012)

Lobster tail with some salt on it? Or Apple pie?


----------



## mishele (Oct 31, 2012)

Steelhead trout


----------



## Infinite_Day (Oct 31, 2012)

Carrot? Or maybe on of those pumpkin shaped candy corn things...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fish.


----------



## Smokinloads (Nov 1, 2012)

Salted peanut.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

Smokinloads said:


> Salted peanut.



Ahhhhhhhhhhh... close enough!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 1, 2012)

Skin?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2012)

Two posts before from yours.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, it WAS organic at least!


----------



## Smokinloads (Nov 2, 2012)

Woot!


----------

